# First Time Outside - 1 week old



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 10, 2010)

wow, is it hard to get pictures of these newborn foals! We definitely need to get a better camera - everytime we see the perfect shot - he's gone on to something else before the picture is taken! LOL

Out of tons of photos Monday afternoon (his very first time outside to really work those legs) - I have selected the following as the best ones.

Here's our first Buckeroo grandson born on our farm - the first foal of Electro:




















































And I think this might be my favorite of them all:






His dam is Double Rowdy and Egyptian King. Electro is a Buckeroo son with Double Blue Boy on his dams side. First born of course will be truly a spoiled little brat - LOL I sure hope all of Electro's babies are this nice!

Can't believe he's a week old already - - time sure flies by!

Thanks for checking out "Zap"


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my - he's gorgeous!!

Anna


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I can better bet that is going to be one spoiled little guy.



Just love him to pieces



:wub

I cant wait to see the rest of the crop, what an exciting foaling year for White Tail Farm Minis.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 10, 2010)

He is simply sensational!!! You got some great shots!!


----------



## little lady (Mar 10, 2010)

How handsome!



Does he have blue eyes?


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone - first one is always the most exciting I think and we've waited a long time to see what Electro gave us. We purchased him as a yearling in fall of 2008 so it seems forever to see his first baby. LOL

So far - pretty tickled with what he's done but gotta give momma some credit too - she throws a pretty foal no matter who she is bred to - -

*right now YES they are blue *- but when I asked Robin she thought they were "buckskin/dilute coloring that would change to gray or hazel". They are really blue right now - be nice if they didn't change. Have to see as time goes by - but they'll be some color at least and not black/brown.


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Mar 10, 2010)

GORGEOUS little guy!!! And






those blue eye's. Hope they stay blue!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new boy!





Love those eyes

~Sandy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 10, 2010)

He is sooo handsome

I just love him


----------



## AshleyNicole (Mar 10, 2010)

congratulations....he was well worth the wait


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous little guy!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 11, 2010)

I had to chuckle because I was scrolling down the pictures and thought "oh what a kissable nose". Next photo was someone kissing it. LOL Cute little one and some great pictures.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 11, 2010)

What a cutie! I love the pic of your daughter(?) kissing Zap.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone - he's quite the little character. That's the grandbaby giving kisses. They normally get up close and personal but this particular momma is quite protective still. She gets better as babies age.

this weekend we are going to shave his muzzle (that "v" type shave on the head) and a strip or two on the neck and try for more pictures. I won't bore you with them - they'll be on the website next week. LOL

Thanks for all the great comments and sharing in our excitement for the first foal of 2010 ~


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2010)

He is sure looking good



:wub


----------



## Leeana (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW -- He is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## sundancer (Mar 11, 2010)

What a handsome little boy!!!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 11, 2010)

handsome fellow


----------



## Rocket's mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, you can just tell by looking at him that he's going to be a winner!!! He's a VERY handsome boy and looks like he will be quite a character!! Congratulations and looking forward to pics of all your babies.


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 12, 2010)

Pure Sweetness! I want to (((hug))) him up!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cute and I see he is being spoiled with kisses already!!


----------



## drk (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW, What a Beautiful Colt !!!!! Congrats


----------



## minih (Mar 12, 2010)

Adorable little colt! I love the pic of kisses also! Very sweet.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 12, 2010)

I just love your colt, awesome.....VERY NICE....

I need a filly that looks like that ...I have enough of boys here but I do not have a filly that is a buckskin......that will be my next horse

Congratulations on your first of many foals of the 2010 season !


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 12, 2010)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> I just love your colt, awesome.....VERY NICE....
> I need a filly that looks like that ...I have enough of boys here but I do not have a filly that is a buckskin......that will be my next horse
> 
> Congratulations on your first of many foals of the 2010 season !



Thank you! We are hoping for fillies like that too. We have more coming! Hopefully we will get several buckskin fillies!

He sure is a special little man



. Boy after his first taste of outside, every time you open up his stall door he thinks its time to go outside!

We are tickled pink with him. Perfect in every way. Unfortunately we cant keep them all.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 12, 2010)

Boy he knows he is special what a beauty


----------



## Allure Ranch (Mar 12, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]The new baby has pulled together very nicely..... [/SIZE]_

Our buckskin stallion "Marystown Mercedes" that we used to own had the most gorgeous hazel eyes that you could see from a distance and he always passed them to his foals that we produced.

So whether "Zap's" eyes stay blue or possibly change to grey or hazel I bet they'll be equally a nice. Looking forward to the V-clip photos.


----------



## BeckyG (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow..... What an Awesome guy!

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## yellerroseintx (Mar 14, 2010)

what a beautiful colt...wow.....just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments. At 2 weeks old today he sure is nice little man. He is just HANDSOME!!!!! He is looking more like his granddaddy.



We did clip his face a little but the clippers we used are horrible. Going to have to buy some new clippers and do his face over. But what we have clipped so far, he has a dishy head. He is just gorgeous. I so wish we could keep him



. Oh and he doesnt walk, he prances with a high step and a look at me attitude to go with it. Hopefully will get the new clippers soon so we can post updated pictures of our lil Zap.


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Mar 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous!



I LOVE the golden eyes



very handsome.


----------



## LittleRedLady (Mar 26, 2010)

You really dont get sick of looking at him. How gorgeous is that to look at..thanks for sharing.


----------

